
Platform Wars: Simulating the Battle for Video Game Supremacy - pncnmnp
https://mitsloan.mit.edu/LearningEdge/simulations/platform-wars/Pages/default.aspx
======
jsnell
I'm going to go out on a limb here, and say that their simulation model is not
very robust :-D

My best attempt out of 5 gave me $20.7G in profit vs. -$300M for the
competitor. This was with selling consoles at cost, a 90% royalty rate, and
subsidizing 20 games / year. Taking that to the logical conclusion with a 100%
royalty rate only got me to $18G, though maybe that could have been tweaked a
bit.

This is obviously absurd. Maybe it's representative of a console that allows
no third party development. That's unlikely to be a winning strategy in the
real world.

------
pncnmnp
Here is an interesting case study - Sony's Battle for Video Game Supremacy
([https://mitsloan.mit.edu/LearningEdge/strategy/SonysBattle/P...](https://mitsloan.mit.edu/LearningEdge/strategy/SonysBattle/Pages/Battle-
for-Video-Game-Supremacy_Sterman.aspx))

